
New Android phone crushes iPhone X in speed test - incan1275
http://bgr.com/2017/11/21/iphone-x-review-speed-vs-oneplus-5t/
======
nv-vn
Let's see the actual benchmarks though. I'm more interested in seeing if it
beats the iPhone on benchmarks, since these app opening races have been done a
million times, and Android devices have frequently won.

~~~
ricardobeat
At around 8:30 in the video you can see the iPhone has more than double
single-core performance, and almost double multi-core.

